# Excellent trap-out video of old pro



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A great Video. Thanks for the post
David


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

[JP The Bee Man interviews old pro about trap-outs:]

{www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTqFbiaD is} 

Very informative video, Not to be critical, but in my humble opinion, Cleo Hogan's bee trap works better, and if you are after the queen you have a better chance of catching her.


----------



## Poderac (Jan 19, 2010)

If your main purpose is to get the queen, I agree with you.

If your main purpose is to get support bees to raise queens from your known genetics, I think Iddee's way is 5 times better.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Bill91143... Poderac.... In reality my method was not designed to get the queen, or to get support bees to raise queens from known genetics, I developed my method to get the right mix of bees to make a new colony, (similar to a swarm), and to take multiple starts from a feral colony, without killing the feral colony, and using it year after year.

The Cone Funnel Method is great for elimination of a colony, or for getting bees to add to existing colonies. But, since the cone funnel initially collects field bees that leave the feral source and cannot get back in, then later gets whatever bees come out for rest or cleansing flights, you never know when you have the right mix for a good start. It may be a while before nursebees come out. If the queen does come out, she may or may not, go into your catch box, because, that box is foreign to her. More likely she will take what bees are available and abscond.

My method, which makes the trap an integral part of the colony, and fools the colony into thinking the trap is just another brood chamber of the feral source gets you the mix you need for a new colony. Immediately upon sealing the trap to the feral source you get guard bees at the trap entrance because it is now THE entrance. Your field bees will start using the trap to deposit pollen and nectar. You get cleaners and houskeepers coming into the trap to clean the trap walls, floor, and inner cover, as well as the brood comb you have introduced. As soon as you introduce a frame with unsealed brood (no bees) you immediately get nurse bees and fanners to work the brood. At this stage, you have the right mix for a new colony. You don't get that with the cone funnel method. You get what ever comes out and cannot get back in the feral source, who then take up residence in a convenient box located nearby. Great for eliminating a colony, but, marginal for getting the proper mix for a start without killing the feral source.

Oh, bye the way, PatBeek, you are correct. That is a good explaination of the cone funnel method. Thanks for posting it, for those who want to try it..

cchoganjr


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha HA i had not seen this. The guy sitting on the ground in the white tee shirt would be yours truly.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

If I wanted a split off a feral hive I would go with the Hogan trap. If I wanted bees gone (I do this a lot) I use Iddee's trap out.

"Ha HA i had not seen this. The guy sitting on the ground in the white tee shirt would be yours truly. "

Nice


----------

